# Setting up a router inside an existing network



## aengberg (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi,

I hope you can help me set up my new wireless Netgear router. My internet connection is shared between several apartments, and thus the internet signal is allready being directed via another router to my place. Now I want to set up my own router, to create a private network for my laptop and my pc.

The router seems to be working fine, and I have established connection on both computers. But still no internet.

A friend told me that because my router was inside an existing network i needed to give my router its own ip and dns, but i really have no clue how to do that or what adresses to give it.

I hope you can help me, cause I absolutely dont know what I am doing. Any help is appreciated, thanks  


/Andreas


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

In order for the internet to work you will have to turn off the DHCP server on your router. Try to connect this way and see if it connects.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, you should be able to reset the router to factory defaults, plug the incoming cable into the WAN/Internet port, connect your machine(s) to the LAN ports and power things up. Since the other router is supplying you an IP/DNS address, you don't need to do anything, your router will use that to connect to the Internet.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

The both routers probably have the same subnet. If both are on the default setting it won't work. Change the router's network address to something other than the default (the default is probably 192.168.1.1) change it to something like 192.168.2.1. This should allow the internet connection.

BTW. Forget what I said earlier. Keep the DHCP server enabled.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

whardman said:


> The both routers probably have the same subnet. If both are on the default setting it won't work. Change the router's network address to something other than the default (the default is probably 192.168.1.1) change it to something like 192.168.2.1. This should allow the internet connection.
> 
> BTW. Forget what I said earlier. Keep the DHCP server enabled.


I agree. I ran into that issue once and the routers were actually from different vendors.


----------



## aengberg (Jul 4, 2006)

The aforementioned friend came by and sorted things out, everything is working now 

For your information, he did change the routers default ip to 192.168.1.88 and then he set up the internal LAN-ip's to 10.0.0.1 - 10.0.0.55. I would have never worked that out ;-)

Anyway, problem solved, but thanks for the answers.


----------

